# Is it me again or has the market crashed?



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I had expected it to slow this time of the year and with feed prices but to come to a screeching halt? I took a batch of boys to the market a few weeks ago, $30 each was all they brought if I had been able to pay attention I would have bought them back. 
Ive had two Saanen does, $200 for the pair only thing is I dont have papers but that was very cheap for any type of goat much less healthy breeding does.

Chickens, I have never lost money in them until this year, one day they are selling as fast as I can advertise then the next its literally nothing. I have a lot of nice plump healthy laying hens that will be processed for meat because lets face it 60 some odd free range birds is not an idea thing to have around when you dont like wearing shoes.
Im stuck between eating them or selling for beyond dirt cheap, or going broke feeding them.
:soap:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Back to school....kills all sales except for stuff at walmart for the kids....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have a friend who got upset with her Boer goats and sold her whole herd at the auction in the last two weeks. Got less than $100 each, and some were registered does that she'd paid $400 for. Some were yearling does, ready to breed.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Keep them for another month, then try again. Min is right, the back-to-school/Labor Day stuff absolutely crashes the market, temporarily. Everyone is getting ready for going away Labor Day weekend, and no one wants to add new stock just before heading out on vacation.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea except there is a buck I want to buy for my girls I am beyond broke. I have nothing to breed my nubians too this season so I was hoping if they turned super cheap that that would give me the funds to purchase the buck I want but its just doesnt seem like its going to happen.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe the person whose buck you wish to buy also is noticing the market slump. Perhaps you could work something out??


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

The market for meat goats in Georgia has been down the past few months after being extremely strong for several years. I have had to sell my crossbred bucks for a lot less this year than previous years.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

his sire is a proven producer of champions and I've seen what this buck has put on the ground out of very similar pedigrees to my does. The fact they have agreed to come down to 300 is surprising . Now here's the kicker I can not find another Nubian buck even lowering my standards


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I have 5 nice, registered nubian bucks here in Tallahassee. Maybe we should talk


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm all ears the one Nubian buckling I have I've been tempted to use but I have his ----, grandma and 3 of his aunts all but grandma have the same sire including him. Sonja offered the buck but it would cost the same in fuel As it would to buy one. Can ya'll tell I'm very frustrated right now


----------



## peri_simmons (Apr 9, 2005)

So sad you are so very far away. I am looking for dairy goats and maybe sheep. I only want 2 or 3 each. 

I want just enough for 2 adults for just Dh and me. 

Milk, cheese, butter and fleece (I knit) and meat are what is missing in our little self- sufficient, 7 acre farm. 

I will pay good prices for healthy, tested, closed herd animals. I am a newbe, but have been lucky with my chickens, and rabbits so far. I have been looking for goats, and sheep for years, and am still looking. 

I wish I was closer.:hair


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Are you kidding, peri-simmons? Monroe is only 650 miles away from Ohio! Just a weekend trip!

Drive down, spend the night, pick up the goats, drive back.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

sire of doe kid Goat Detail: THE CURTIS COLLIER'S YODA - S001528051 (AM Buck) 
the genetics are wonderful on these goats it bites I can't get her tracked down to sign the paper work. They are perfect for some one wanting quality home milkers without the price tag they normally carry. The doe has been exposed to my buck but I don't think she's bred yet. 
if you had a van or small truck with a camper it could be within reason for you, I have another doe I have with papers very reasonable through no fault of her own or her pedigree just have too many. We will feed ya and have several nice but reasonable 
motels heck come stay the weekend in one of our beautiful bed and breakfast and go home with the goats at the end...

sigh, I really want that buck...


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

peri_simmons said:


> So sad you are so very far away. I am looking for dairy goats and maybe sheep. I only want 2 or 3 each.
> 
> I want just enough for 2 adults for just Dh and me.
> 
> ...


 We are selling a number of our goats at the moment. Way more goats than we need. This includes dry yearling Nubians (and crosses) being bred to our spotted Purebred Nubian herdsires for January kids.

[email protected]

Pictures, though it does not show many of the dairy does we have available. Just a few of some of the dry yearlings.

Not a closed herd, but we test for CAE, have not had CL, and are very cautious when we do bring outside stock in (usually bucklings).


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Honestly Cannon, you just need to take a breath. 

Seems like livestock (or anything) goes in waves. In three weeks your girls will be in high demand... I remember years and years ago, that I advertised in a local paper that we had market wethers and some percentage does for sale (this is Boers and Boer Xs). Sold out that week. My girlfriend posted about 2 weeks later and not even one phone call. I finally got around to running another ad, about 2 months after my initial ad and had a healthy response. My girlfriend was just sure that the market had crashed...it hadn't - it was all in the timing.

You have beautiful goats. Try to market a little more outside your market area. Someone is looking for well bred animals at a good price - and your current price is pretty incredible.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I know that beef is selling cheap (or was, last time I checked a few weeks ago) due to the high price of hay.

Maybe it's the same for goats?


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

These are my bucks. Bob, the black one, is my first buck. The nice thing about Bob is that he produces 90% doelings and I can put bucklings with him and he will take care of them, very sweet. The bad thing about Bob is that I only have one doe that he is not related to. Spot and Dudley follow, both are yearlings.










These are my bucklings from this year. David and Goliath. Just thought that I would show you what I have


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd love to have one I really like the middle bucks Tolkien but with has at $4 a gallon I'm still in the same spot. 

I'm just a wanna be spoiled bratt that can't have what she wants when she wants it. I really like to have my kiddings all at the same time so all the does I'm going to show can be shown in the spring shows...


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I lucked out when I sold 2 of my mini saanen boys at auction a month ago got 100 each, but prices here have since dropped. Nearby someone is selling nubian doe's and doelings that I am drooling over and I REALLY REALLY want but just cant swing it right now(500 for 2 sisters Purebred Nubians, 350 for doe and her 2 doelings, 250 for doe in milk). Fortunately I am good on nubian bucks LOL with careful breeding I won't need new blood for several years.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wish you all would STOP posting pics of goats for sale. I don't nnnnneeeeedddd more goats. Only so many will fit in my trailer.

No more goats. None. Zip. Nada. 

I have goat envy.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't EVEN get me started! I have been ogling CF's Saanens and thinking, "Georgia really isn't THAT far... I've gone across Texas for goats.......Texas is big...."

Then, of course, DH would just DIE for Nubians.......Florida isn't really that far.........

:facepalm: I'm broke. I don't need to get goats. I'm broke. I don't need to get goats. I'm broke.....


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I've got both breeds VBG


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

But see this is the trio I want...don't you think she would be good to breed with ages ago acres BamBam ???
Purebred Nubians
and they are just down the road from me...but dang it I don't get my first paycheck until Sept 23 .......the prices on goats have gone down just looking at these ads this doe would normally go for 350 just by herself being freshened.


----------



## lemon (Jul 9, 2012)

So what is the buck you want? We can drool with you


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Pony said:


> I know that beef is selling cheap (or was, last time I checked a few weeks ago) due to the high price of hay.
> 
> Maybe it's the same for goats?


Beef is still cheap here. Dh's sister and BiL own the local livestock auction and he does their accounting. Whenever I hear him talking about it, he says to hold on to your cattle unless you absolutely have to sell. Nobody has the hay to get through the winter. 

Scary year.

I figure goats are the same, especially since I am seeing some of that myself.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Didn't read the thread but in case nobody said this yet, always always check what animals have been selling for before you load them up to take them in. You can find the info on livestock sales in your area on the internet.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Not just you...
I'm having to trade a doe for a buck


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Heck I've offered all three for a buck


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Cliff said:


> Didn't read the thread but in case nobody said this yet, always always check what animals have been selling for before you load them up to take them in. You can find the info on livestock sales in your area on the internet.


What do you type in to do that? I can get up the page for my local sale barn, but can't find prices animals have sold for.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

mary said:


> What do you type in to do that? I can get up the page for my local sale barn, but can't find prices animals have sold for.


Try this site
State Livestock Reports


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

Apparently the goat market here hasnt fully recovered since last year. Im new to goats, but Ive looked at the classifieds for years, and horses have been getting cut for a long time. You could often get them FREE. Although it seems most of the free ones are already gone I dont see that much now. 

Im told from long time goat owning locals though, that the market for goats really took a hit last year, and hasnt fully recovered. Apparently many small dairies have shut down here as well. I did notice many of these i contacted are selling off their goats. (problem is they wont sell their TOP animals) 

This saturday Im picking up a yearling saanen doe that i milking out at 10 pounds a day and her mom, and grandma and the rest of the lines peak around 13 pounds as they mature. She is only 300 dollars! Which seems to be a great price! She apparently has been listed for sale for 5 or so weeks and I was the first to call about her. 

This is what this goat newbie is hearing locally anyway...


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Kinda good news but sad. There other buck died yesterday so they are taking the buck off the market and i have first dibs on him so that i have a bit of extra time to save


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Isn't that kinda backwards trading a doe for a buck ...??


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't mess with auctions any more. I take them straight to the slaughterhouse. I get a solid $ per pound (currently $1.65 because there are so many goats trying to be sold), but 6 weeks ago it was $1.75 .... live weight. At this point, sellers are averaging about $31.50 at auction for nice looking, 60ish lb meat wethers. but that same goat will sell for $100.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

here in the front range of co the market is still doing good,but people are dumping in great numbers due to drought.might change soon.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

two does sold for a $100 each bucks leaving later today for a $100 so ill have the money.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

W00T! Now, let's hope that they will still sell you that Nubian!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

If you were closer. Too bad I can not fast forward time planning a trip to fort Benning next summer. I have a buck out of Nabourne and Gothwaithe on the dams side and Lonesome Doe on the Sire's side that is a nice buckling just related to too many here. He is 6+ months old and getting picked on by the big guys but is getting too far along completetion wise to leave with the girls. Thank Goodness his missle missed!!!! He may end up at the butcher soon.



Cannon_Farms said:


> Heck I've offered all three for a buck


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I've got my buck for now but when the time gets closer and you can haul a kid of two maybe we can kid swap. The buck I just bought is out of ch Dumas walker I'll be introducing him sometime tomorrow


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

YAY! You got your buck!


----------

